# New coronavirus variant identified in France



## witzend (Jan 5, 2022)

Just saw this today don't look good for any opening of their borders








						Health experts not alarmed by new coronavirus variant – DW – 01/07/2022
					

Despite its many mutations, experts are not overly concerned about IHU coronavirus variant B.1.640.2, first discovered in a traveler returning from Cameroon to France.




					amp.dw.com


----------



## Drover (Jan 5, 2022)

No ,it don't look good.


----------



## barryd (Jan 5, 2022)

I read the other day that this was discovered a while back and has gone nowhere.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2022)

Reading the article it only describes the 'flurona' case briefly towards the end.

It was a pregnant woman, unvaccinated against both covid and flu, but she was only mildly ill.

There were sound predictions from various quarters that flu would raise its head this year anyway.

The article talks about a 'twindemic' where people come down with flu and covid variants at the same time - as per the pregnant woman above.

They don't tell you what 'variant' of flu or covid though.

Never, ever forget that the aim of the game from day one was basically to stop health systems from being overwhelmed. 

Until we start sharing the new vaccines fairly across the world the virus problems could rumble on and on and on and on...
All hopes have been pinned on them, so it's up to governments worldwide and big pharma to solve this particular problem, not us.
There's only so much you can do as a 'good citizen'.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 5, 2022)

BLOCK THE TUNNEL !


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 5, 2022)

We covered this in another thread. The new variant was reported in the media on 10th December and isn't anywhere near as prevalent as Omicron, which was reported to be the most prevalent in France at the end of December.


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Reading the article it only describes the 'flurona' case briefly towards the end.
> 
> It was a pregnant woman, unvaccinated against both covid and flu, but she was only mildly ill.
> 
> ...


You just need to get some of the Presidents of these small Countries to stick their hands in the pot of cash that they have managed to squirrel away for when they leave.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2022)

QFour said:


> You just need to get some of the Presidents of these small Countries to stick their hands in the pot of cash that they have managed to squirrel away for when they leave.



Don't have to look beyond UK borders to discover financial corruption on a pretty big scale 

In danger of getting us into the 'p' territory here QFour and starting a pointless 'blame game'.
Best stick to discussing the virus. That effects all of us directly.


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m all for the vaccine thing but ever since the day I got the third one I’ve been really all over the place I also got the flu jab at the same time middle of November I’ve never had the flu jab before that was the first but ever since I got it I’ve been been feeling terrible all over the place might just be coincidence but it started the day after getting double jabbed. probably a heavy dose of winter blues.


----------



## witzend (Jan 10, 2022)

Another variant turned up in Cyprus now








						New Covid variant called Deltacron found in Cyprus
					

25 cases of the mutant combination have been detected so far




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2022)

Wully said:


> I’m all for the vaccine thing but ever since the day I got the third one I’ve been really all over the place I also got the flu jab at the same time middle of November I’ve never had the flu jab before that was the first but ever since I got it I’ve been been feeling terrible all over the place might just be coincidence but it started the day after getting double jabbed. probably a heavy dose of winter blues.


Me too, dizzy and not stable on my pegs, loss of concentration, er what were we talking about.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2022)

Wully said:


> I’m all for the vaccine thing but ever since the day I got the third one I’ve been really all over the place I also got the flu jab at the same time middle of November I’ve never had the flu jab before that was the first but ever since I got it I’ve been been feeling terrible all over the place might just be coincidence but it started the day after getting double jabbed. probably a heavy dose of winter blues.



Sam's beer is very strong you know, Wully...?


----------



## izwozral (Jan 10, 2022)

New Covid variant called Morescarycrom discovered in scientist, symptoms are ramping up fear and attending parties.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

izwozral said:


> New Covid variant called Morescarycrom discovered in scientist, symptoms are ramping up fear and attending parties.


These so-called party's are a covert way to discuss  covid action  plans ,


----------



## witzend (Jan 11, 2022)

Another one turned up in Cyprus


witzend said:


> Another variant turned up in Cyprus now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonSue (Jan 15, 2022)

Another one in the UK now called Partycron


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2022)

10 Downing ST has one, Pistcron, and its not the cat.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## alcam (Jan 16, 2022)

izwozral said:


>


Read [watched] something recently by a well respected British scientist [bit vague here , apologies] involved in researching the source of this virus . She stated that almost certainly it did not start in a Chinese laboratory . 
Appreciate she could be wrong but , personally , more inclined to believe her than anyone on GBnews .
But , wherever it came from , none of this helps the people who have suffered


----------



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2022)

alcam said:


> Read [watched] something recently by a well respected British scientist [bit vague here , apologies] involved in researching the source of this virus . She stated that almost certainly it did not start in a Chinese laboratory .
> Appreciate she could be wrong but , personally , more inclined to believe her than anyone on GBnews .
> But , wherever it came from , none of this helps the people who have suffered


Would be interested in reading that if only because she must be the only scientist outside of China who thinks the virus origins came from elsewhere.


----------



## alcam (Jan 16, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Would be interested in reading that if only because she must be the only scientist outside of China who thinks the virus origins came from elsewhere.


Really can't remember [not unusual for me] but , as I recall , she was speaking for an international research group .
Memory so vague can't really debate this but I think she was doubting it came from a chinese lab . Don't think they were saying it didn't come from China


----------



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2022)

alcam said:


> Really can't remember [not unusual for me] but , as I recall , she was speaking for an international research group .
> Memory so vague can't really debate this but I think she was doubting it came from a chinese lab . Don't think they were saying it didn't come from China


No worries.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2022)

izwozral said:


> No worries.


Need to say that to Novak, cobber!


----------



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Need to say that to Novak, cobber!


You mean Novax Jockeyitch?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 18, 2022)

izwozral said:


> You mean Novax Jockeyitch?


He would need penicillin for that.
Might help with furry balls though !
USB Unusually Sensitive Boll***s

Remember STD was Suscriber Trunk Dialling


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 19, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Reading the article it only describes the 'flurona' case briefly towards the end.
> 
> It was a pregnant woman, unvaccinated against both covid and flu, but she was only mildly ill.
> 
> ...


They mean it is the common cold, which it seems, like the flu has almost disappeared from the Earth, but something with a fancy name arrives instead.


----------



## kensowerby (Jan 20, 2022)

Is it called Macron


----------

